
TXR: An Original, New Programming Language for Convenient Data Munging - pcr910303
http://nongnu.org/txr/
======
coldpresent
> If a program is significantly clearer and shorter in another language, that
> is considered a bug in TXR.

Well, that's a first for me.

------
brudgers
a recent discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19908197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19908197)

